# Severe eye pain



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

For the past 2 months, I have had severe eye pain in my right eye which has been progressively getting worse and is now slowly showing up in my left eye. It starts as a dull pain in the morning and transitions to severe pain by end of day. The entire area around the eye becomes sensitive to touch and it almost always leads to a headache. Concentrating on something or reading/computer use makes it worse.

I do have dry eyes (which started about 4-5 months ago) and use non preservative eye-drops 4-5 times a day. TED has been a concern but i'm hypo (hashimoto's) and my TSI came back negative. I'm at a loss as to where to look.

On the bright side, I finally have a PCP who listens and have recently started T3 but the eye pain is only getting worse. I still don't know if its correlated with me starting T3 but I am afraid to stop T3 since I had extreme fatigue before I started T3 and it helped alleviate most symptoms except the eye pain.

Any suggestions/insights? Anybody else who has gone through a similar experience?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I have one eye with similar issue. I went to an ENT and he said it likely was allergies and prescribed Astepro nasal antihistamine. It is amazing stuff. You might also consider using an antihistamine eye drop called Alaway which used to be prescription.

When the nasal membranes become irritated they swell therefore causing the pain Describe. I have dry eye and the items I mentioned above don't make a huge difference in addl dryness


----------



## chacha_chau (Mar 30, 2017)

That's very interesting! Thanks for that pointer. Will definitely try a nasal anti-histamine spray.

I'm curious to know what other symptoms could help me root cause it to allergies?

* Did you have runny eyes, inspite of the dry eyes. I am assuming the answer is no since my runs so dry i can hardly imagine them producing tears but Id be interested to know.

* Did you feel like rubbing/itching them?

* Did you ever experience a stabbing pain? That happens me to sometimes.

Thanks again!


----------



## Pamzilla13 (Sep 9, 2013)

Go for an eye exam. It could be an astigmatism...its corrected with glasses. I had the same issues you did with pain and headaches.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes. I do sometimes experience a stabbing pain. When my eyes are fatigued it seems worse. It started a few years ago ( after having a mercury filling removed) and at the same time I was studying for a big exam and was in front of a computer for extended periods. The severity comes and goes. I'm allergic to dust and dogs and own one small dog and have plenty of dust. It also gets worse during pollen season -likely more irritation than allergic reaction but the nasal membrane still swells. Netti pot and nasal sprays seems to help best.

I do not believe my issue has anything to do with TED and have had dry eyes diagnosed since 19 yrs of age when I began wearing contacts.

It took an ENT to get the antihistamine. I had previously gotten Flonase from my GP but he never offered the Astepro. I use both now - more Flonase and the antihistamine at flair up.

Good luck


----------

